
Show HN: Outready Radio – find upcoming shows by music, not by artist's name - nickbrit
http://outready.com/
======
nickbrit
I created this radio because I don't know every music band and sometimes I
miss some awesome shows. Now I listen the radio, if I like music I go to a
show.

